# University of Leicester Open 2013



## CubeRoots (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread is to announce another UK competition, at the University of Leicester on saturday and sunday the 23rd/24th of February 2013.

This will be an official WCA competition. Organizers are myself, Chris AKA MAELSTROM, and Daniel will be WCA delegate. There will be a competitor limit 40 or 50 competitors, and the comp will be in a large lecture theatre. More details will be added as they become finalized. I want to try and hold all events.

Will be completely different to UKO for those of you who attended, smallish, no stage, showiness or interference. Just Cubing.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool, more UK comps. C U THAR


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 12, 2012)

Will endeavor to attend even if I'm not competing


----------



## Ollie (Nov 12, 2012)

Will be there, go go NRs


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 12, 2012)

What, I heard my name?
:b jkjk

Yeah, this comp will be more on the scale of WSMO/RDO as opposed to UKO, meaning we should get at least one round of everything, maybe 2 or 3 of a few events aswell, depending on the number of timers and people.
Also, 3 UK comps across 4 months :O I'm meant to be saving for worlds dammit :b


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2012)

Sign me up.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds good


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 12, 2012)

No stage, I'm prepared to see 5BLD sub 8 average. Haha.

I'll be there probably, hopefully the joyful MBLD will be included, and I'm quick enough to register.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 12, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> This thread is to announce another UK competition, at the University of Leicester on saturday and sunday the 23rd/24th of February 2013.
> 
> This will be an official WCA competition. Organizers are myself, Chris AKA MAELSTROM, and Daniel will be WCA delegate. There will be a competitor limit 40 or 50 competitors, and the comp will be in a large lecture theatre. More details will be added as they become finalized. I want to try and hold all events.
> 
> Will be completely different to UKO for those of you who attended, *smallish, no stage, showiness or interference. Just Cubing.*



I love you 

I may not get the pinkie pie fast enough by then but I don't care. I don't really care about being fast anymore, I only care that I actually enjoy my solves. 
I will ask mein parence if I can go, they'll probably say yes, but you can't go by yourself- looking forward to it.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 12, 2012)

Feet please.


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 12, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Feet please.



done


----------



## cubersmith (Nov 12, 2012)

I will most likely be there


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 12, 2012)

am goëing


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 12, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> done



ilu <3


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 12, 2012)

4 rounds 2x2 plz


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 12, 2012)

3x3x3 please


----------



## CHJ (Nov 12, 2012)

Big brinds?


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 12, 2012)

all events lol, no need for requests!


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 12, 2012)

3x3 sim pree


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 12, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> 3x3 sim pree



all sim pree
no real evence apart from 2x2 pree


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2012)

skewb?


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 12, 2012)

(Un)official 3x3 practice rounds?
Only kidding. This is exciting, I love the fact that there's no stage and no press and stuff. Also yayfeet roux.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 12, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Also yayfeet roux.



Can you use a table?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 12, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Also yayfeet roux.



lolfloorabuse.

I probably can't make this, I'll be way too busy in the middle of second semester, but I should make it to Edinburgh comp.


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 12, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Can you use a table?



I do floor abuse and E moves


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 19, 2012)

Time booked off work. When will reg open?


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 19, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Time booked off work. When will reg open?



may be a while yet, I anticipate sometime in December


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the quick response Laurence. You got a phone that works yet? I don't wana miss out on the festivities again =P


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 19, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the quick response Laurence. You got a phone that works yet? I don't wana miss out on the festivities again =P


 07447008034


----------



## scotzbhoy (Nov 19, 2012)

Hopefully be there. As ever, it comes down to money, but it's the day after my birthday so hopefully I'll get some more funds towards going then.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 20, 2012)

scotzbhoy said:


> it's the day after my birthday



orly. samë.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 21, 2012)

Eye am their.... leik....... Tony Blair....


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 22, 2012)

Rattray Lecture Theatre





This is just a couple of pics of the venue. (well, our first choice for venue). May actually end up being in another one, but basically the venue is pretty much sorted. It will be this Lecture theatre or similar.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 22, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> {snip}
> Rattray Lecture Theatre
> {snip}
> 
> This is just a couple of pics of the venue. (well, our first choice for venue). May actually end up being in another one, but basically the venue is pretty much sorted. It will be this Lecture theatre or similar.



Looks good, would we be able to move the computer in the middle of the floor space away to give a bit more room? Also, you got anything planned for a weekend any time soon? I think we should actually start sorting stuff out for this now. :b


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 23, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Looks good, would we be able to move the computer in the middle of the floor space away to give a bit more room? Also, you got anything planned for a weekend any time soon? I think we should actually start sorting stuff out for this now. :b



Yeah sounds good, maybe in December sometime before going home, busy atm though.

PC doesn't move, but it's a big space, theres a second space halfway up for more timers.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 23, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> Yeah sounds good, maybe in December sometime before going home, busy atm though.
> 
> PC doesn't move, but it's a big space, theres a second space halfway up for more timers.



Need someone to shout loudly at people by any chance? I'm your man!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2012)

Will the date and time of reg opening be given to us in advance like other recent UK comps?
I'm not on the forums everyday ATM and don't want to miss it especially since I've already booked time off work.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 4, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Will the date and time of reg opening be given to us in advance like other recent UK comps?
> I'm not on the forums everyday ATM and don't want to miss it especially since I've already booked time off work.



Yeah it will be announced very soon, we're sorting out stuff right now, and should announce in the next couple of days. It will probably open late December, but before Christmas, but there will be at least a week's notice. You could subscribe to the thread if you haven't already, then you won't miss the announcement.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 4, 2012)

I didn't know that was a thing. Thanks Chris.


----------



## CHJ (Dec 4, 2012)

Is it known what events will be taking place? Kinda hoping everything is on


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 5, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Is it known what events will be taking place? Kinda hoping everything is on



afaik, initial plan is to have all events.


----------



## CubeRoots (Dec 5, 2012)

all. 3 rounds of 222 & 333. 1 round for BLDs FMC feet 666 and 777. 2 rounds of everything else.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 5, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> all. 3 rounds of 222 & 333. 1 round for BLDs FMC feet 666 and 777. 2 rounds of everything else.



i.e. Standard UK comp (non-UKO) template


----------



## Ollie (Dec 5, 2012)

Yay


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 5, 2012)

yes.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 5, 2012)

We now have some basic info up on UKCA: http://ukca.org/competitions/university-of-leicester-open-2013/

It should go onto WCA soon.

*Registration will open at 7pm on December 21st, 2012.*


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 6, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> We now have some basic info up on UKCA: http://ukca.org/competitions/university-of-leicester-open-2013/
> 
> It should go onto WCA soon.
> 
> *Registration will open at 7pm on December 21st, 2012.*



Haha I like this day. So much better than 1st Dec for EO2013. Haha. At least I'm free at that night.

Edit: Uhm, Mo3 for 3BLD and big BLD too??


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 6, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Haha I like this day. So much better than 1st Dec for EO2013. Haha. At least I'm free at that night.
> 
> Edit: Uhm, Mo3 for 3BLD and big BLD too??



Heh oops, should have been Best of 3. Fixed now.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 6, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Heh oops, should have been Best of 3. Fixed now.



Haha that scares me. Mo3 for all BLD. Heh.


----------



## CubeRoots (Dec 8, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Leicester2013 !!


----------



## WillMogli (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry if is is an annoying and or nubbish question that isn't really related to the thread, but is there a 'UK Championships' style competition every x amount of time?
I was just curious and couldn't find any threads on it.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 10, 2012)

WillMogli said:


> Hey guys, sorry if is is an annoying and or nubbish question that isn't really related to the thread, but is there a 'UK Championships' style competition every x amount of time?
> I was just curious and couldn't find any threads on it.



There is a UK Open every year in about November time, but you can go to any comp throughout the year. UKO is usually the biggest in the year though.


----------



## CTLClarke (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi. Im new here and to comps in general. Im thinking about going to leicester just for the experience. Should I? 
best: 23.3
av: 34


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 20, 2012)

CTLClarke said:


> Hi. Im new here and to comps in general. Im thinking about going to leicester just for the experience. Should I?
> best: 23.3
> av: 34



Of course you should, however be sure to pay attention to the time tomorrow, since the registration will probably fill up pretty quickly.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a reminder guys, Registration opens at 7:00pm UTC tonight. I will post here when we open it aswell, but make sure you're on the ball!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 21, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Just a reminder guys, Registration opens at 7:00pm UTC tonight. I will post here when we open it aswell, but make sure you're on the ball!



Yea baby!  Tonight, spartan.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 21, 2012)

Shall be there hitting F5


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 21, 2012)

Registration is now Open!

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Leicester2013


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 21, 2012)

looking forward to doing magics


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 21, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> looking forward to doing magics


oh yah - and bld with mah awsum stickerless dayan


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol you guyys... 

BTW anyone need a room mate?


----------



## CHJ (Dec 22, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Lol you guyys...
> 
> BTW anyone need a room mate?



If no one takes please keep me in mind, im not stopping anyone else if they do but there's a possibility i might.

Also will anyone have spare 3x3's for the multi solves? Im short of what im thinking of doing since i cant exactly use a 4x4 to replicate lol


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 22, 2012)

Registration is now full!


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 22, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Registration is now full!


16 hours. Am disappoint


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 22, 2012)

If you still want to register, we will be having a waiting list, in case someone can't go or we open more spaces. Just register in the same place, and you will be sent an email if a place is available.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 22, 2012)

Any schedule up? Sorry I'm lazy to search, it's just I'll be missing saturday morning


----------



## CubeRoots (Dec 22, 2012)

plz g on website, theres even a link on wca site for it!

saying sorry you're lazy at the start doesn't make it okay


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 22, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> Lol you guyys...
> 
> BTW anyone need a room mate?



Me need.


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 22, 2012)

NevinsCPH said:


> Me need.



You and CHJ will have to fight lol. Or maybe we can get a family room? That could work!



CHJ said:


> If no one takes please keep me in mind, im not stopping anyone else if they do but there's a possibility i might.
> 
> Also will anyone have spare 3x3's for the multi solves? Im short of what im thinking of doing since i cant exactly use a 4x4 to replicate lol



If we are not doing multi at same time then you are welcome to borrow any of mine. But I guess we probably will be in the same group?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 22, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> You and CHJ will have to fight lol. Or maybe we can get a family room? That could work!
> 
> 
> 
> If we are not doing multi at same time then you are welcome to borrow any of mine. But I guess we probably will be in the same group?



I think Dan would have plenty but I'm not so sure if he is going to bring'em or not. On the other hand, yay for family room.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 22, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> You and CHJ will have to fight lol. Or maybe we can get a family room? That could work!
> 
> 
> 
> If we are not doing multi at same time then you are welcome to borrow any of mine. But I guess we probably will be in the same group?



There will only be one group of multi, not enough time etc. Sorry :/ not many people are doing it though, so I imagine there will be enough cubes to borrow around.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Dec 22, 2012)

People are free to borrow my cubes for multi, I won't be using them since I'm not going. Owait...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh noes.
I forgot to register. Have done so now but I was supposed to register Tim Mulholland as well but his normal email address isn't the one linked to his WCA account.
Can he be put on the waiting list if I can't get hold of him before hand please Laurence, Chris or Dan?

Panic over. Registered both of us and keeping fingers cross for places.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 23, 2012)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oh noes.
> I forgot to register. Have done so now but I was supposed to register Tim Mulholland as well but his normal email address isn't the one linked to his WCA account.
> Can he be put on the waiting list if I can't get hold of him before hand please Laurence, Chris or Dan?
> 
> Panic over. Registered both of us and keeping fingers cross for places.



You're both on the waiting list, currently 3rd and 4th in line for places. Sorry :/


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 23, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> You're both on the waiting list, currently 3rd and 4th in line for places. Sorry :/



Or not... Apparently you're in. w/e


----------



## CHJ (Dec 23, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> There will only be one group of multi, not enough time etc. Sorry :/ not many people are doing it though, so I imagine there will be enough cubes to borrow around.



Well i hope people dont mind me using 8 other cubes, i wanna do 10 but i only own two. Im thinking alex may need a few and ollie will need 6 to get to 21, other than that everyone else has enough, so overall 16 lent cubes (prediction)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 23, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Or not... Apparently you're in. w/e



Awesome sauce. Going on past experience I thought we would probably end up with places but I guess we can booked the hotel now =)


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 28, 2012)

If anyone finds some cheap places that have family rooms please let me know. Need a home for Myself Nevs and CHJ


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 28, 2012)

BillyRain said:


> If anyone finds some cheap places that have family rooms please let me know. Need a home for Myself Nevs and CHJ



I need someone to share with too, we could find a room of 4 or split into two 2s?


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 28, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> I need someone to share with too, we could find a room of 4 or split into two 2s?



Definately a possibility! If you guys could look around too that would be cool. Let me know if you find places.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 4, 2013)

Soooooo.... pre comp meet on Friday afternoon/evening?


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 5, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Soooooo.... pre comp meet on Friday afternoon/evening?



erm, YES!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 5, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> erm, YES!



ORGANIZEEEE


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 12, 2013)

Booked hotel, now just need to cross our fingers to get places in the comp =)


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 12, 2013)

meet is same arrangement as uko. library cafe, all day friday. probs a detour to mcdonalds too


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder guys. We are already stretched for places, and even after increasing the number of people a bit we still have a sizeable waiting list. So if you know you can't make it, please let us know so that the place can go to someone else.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 12, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> meet is same arrangement as uko. library cafe, all day friday. probs a detour to mcdonalds too



yay! meet in corner of café, but HOW DARE YOU!!!!! PROBS? don't you mean WILL!!!!!! I need my £30 worth of mcdonalds


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 12, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Just a friendly reminder guys. We are already stretched for places, and even after increasing the number of people a bit we still have a sizeable waiting list. So if you know you can't make it, please let us know so that the place can go to someone else.



How many people are on the waiting list? And are Tim Mulholland and I still 3rd and 4th on the waiting list or have we moved up if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 12, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> How many people are on the waiting list? And are Tim Mulholland and I still 3rd and 4th on the waiting list or have we moved up if you don't mind me asking?



You two are in. Everyone who is currently on the list of registered people on the WCA page is in. We have 10 people waiting still though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome-O. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Just registered. Whilst I appreciate the chances of making from waiting list to competitor list is extremely unlikely it's good to register anyway.

Been a though few months IRL but never stopped cubing, be good to see the UK crowd again, even if its the comp after this one


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 14, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Just registered. Whilst I appreciate the chances of making from waiting list to competitor list is extremely unlikely it's good to register anyway.
> 
> Been a though few months IRL but never stopped cubing, be good to see the UK crowd again, even if its the comp after this one



Good to see that you're back 
Unfortunately, I don't think you will get into this one, we just have too many people  
Hopefully next time


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 14, 2013)

Selkie said:


> Just registered. Whilst I appreciate the chances of making from waiting list to competitor list is extremely unlikely it's good to register anyway.
> 
> Been a though few months IRL but never stopped cubing, be good to see the UK crowd again, even if its the comp after this one



Northern Ireland Selkie!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't think I'll be able to make Northern Ireland but something in the summer will give me more time to prepare and try and get off my year long plateaus! 

Time to start competing again in some forum competitions


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 15, 2013)

OK, so registration is now closed. We are accepting no more people for the waiting list.
Just another reminder that if you can't come to the competition, please send an email to us so that we can give a place to someone on the waiting list.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 23, 2013)

So, it's just round the corner.
Is there any chance of team blind being a side event?
If not Tim and I shouldn't bother wasting our time practicing but it's fun when drunk.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 24, 2013)

Just a quick update, though many of you will already know... There has been a change of venue due to some unforeseen circumstances. The competition is now at the LCB Depot in Leicester City Centre. Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 28, 2013)

You moved the venue closer to my hotel? I'm OK with it.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 29, 2013)

Uhh, further to Spindlelodge, but nearer to train station is :tu.


----------



## KongShou (Jan 31, 2013)

im 15 can i come on my own or do my parent have to come with me?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 31, 2013)

KongShou said:


> im 15 can i come on my own or do my parent have to come with me?



You don't need to bring your parents.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 31, 2013)

KongShou said:


> im 15 can i come on my own or do my parent have to come with me?



I think your parents should be the person who make the decision.


----------



## KongShou (Jan 31, 2013)

i mean is it legal for me to come by my self? they have no objections.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 31, 2013)

KongShou said:


> i mean is it legal for me to come by my self? they have no objections.



Yeah, there's nothing wrong about it. Just bear in mind some of us might go to a bar or something during the evenings, so you wouldn't be able to tag along.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 31, 2013)

ehh not shuur if doing all 17 events is wise, i'll keep them now but tis a lot to do, especially the bigBLD's


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 31, 2013)

CHJ said:


> ehh not shuur if doing all 17 events is wise, i'll keep them now but tis a lot to do, especially the bigBLD's



Just don't do bigBLD if you don't have time, but remember there are bigcubes finals and stuff which last AGES.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 1, 2013)

CHJ said:


> ehh not shuur if doing all 17 events is wise, i'll keep them now but tis a lot to do, especially the bigBLD's



Just to let you know, I registered for everything too, but very likely to not do clock, sq-1 and feet because I suck. *Pyra is still pending to see how practice go.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm going to be so poor.


----------



## TheRedBull (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish my university would host a competition someday


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 1, 2013)

TheRedBull said:


> I wish my university would host a competition someday



It's not a case of the uni holding it, we were just going to use a room there, but now we're using a venue in the City centre (Mods, want to do a thread title change pls?)

If you want a competition, you need to hold one yourself, although you should probably go to a couple first. What uni are you at?


----------



## TheRedBull (Feb 2, 2013)

Bielefeld 
I was going to complain that there are no competitions held close to where I live, but while writing I noticed that the German Open are held every April in Gütersloh (~20km). I think that's going to be my first competition


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 2, 2013)

I am going to have a bunch of Dayan 6 Panshi's at the comp if anyone would like to buy one. I bought 10 cause of the cheap rate for buying 10+


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> I am going to have a bunch of Dayan 6 Panshi's at the comp if anyone would like to buy one. I bought 10 cause of the cheap rate for buying 10+



How much?


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 2, 2013)

Ollie said:


> How much?



they quite expensive so looking for 13-14 pounds


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2013)

If I like the feel of it I'll buy one


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah I might buy one too.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 2, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> Is it a J-perm? Are we on PLL?



Lolss


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 2, 2013)

Any in white? If so please put my name down for 1. If not I shall order one.

Anyone want to buy my 6.2cm Dayan + MF8 4x4? It sucks, like really badly but someone might want it for their collection.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 3, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Any in white? If so please put my name down for 1. If not I shall order one.
> 
> Anyone want to buy my 6.2cm Dayan + MF8 4x4? It sucks, like really badly but someone might want it for their collection.



aye will have both colours  and damn I just bought that cube! is it sucky beyond repair?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh yeah. Let me know if you find a tension you like because mine is literally unusable after almost an hour of trying to tension it.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 4, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> I am going to have a bunch of Dayan 6 Panshi's at the comp if anyone would like to buy one. I bought 10 cause of the cheap rate for buying 10+



OOH! ME PLEASE! 

OK, booked a room (Premier Inn - was good last year).


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all, just another update.

First of all, We've changed the schedule a bit. We now finish at 21:00 on Saturday, but there is a break for people to go and get food, don't worry! We will only be holding FMC and Feet in the evening after the break, so you don't need to stick around if you're not in those events. The new one is up on the UKCA page if you want to have a look.
Also, just a reminder to send us an email if you can't come anymore, or if you want to change any events that you are registered in. We're looking to start printing out scoresheets before the comp, so its helpful if we know what everyone wants to do in advance. You can still change it on the day though, but if you think you might do something extra, tell us now, its easier not to compete in it, than it is to sort out Cubecomps and scoresheets etc. :b


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 4, 2013)

Why does feet always have to be so damn late
Owell. Its only thy dad who complains anyway. Hope theres mats this time. And lolfmc, maybe caffeine is thy answer to keeping my mind functioning at such a time


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 4, 2013)

5BLD said:


> maybe caffeine is thy answer to keeping my mind functioning at such a time



you're not allowed to use performance enhancing drugs in competition. OMFG MAYBE THATS WHY HES FAST OMFG BAN FROM COMPS REMOVE NRS.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you're not allowed to use performance enhancing drugs in competition.



At that hour it's more than likely that I'll be using performance reducing drugs in the competition!

OMFG MAYBE THATS WHY HES SLOW (actually there is no surprise expressed by anybody any more!)


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 5, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> you're not allowed to use performance enhancing drugs in competition.



why not?


----------



## Escher (Feb 5, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> why not?



Indeed, there is no WCA regulation regarding this. Plus I seriously doubt it would be easy or cheap to show that a given drug can improve your performance in competition, and how would you police the use of ritalin etc to improve concentration in out-of-comp practise?

Anyway, I'm sad I can't go


----------



## Ollie (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't trust my 5x5x5 for 5BLD now, can I borrow a cube from someone for my attempts please?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 6, 2013)

Escher said:


> Anyway, I'm sad I can't go



((((((((((


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 6, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> ((((((((((



Totally - we'll miss you man.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 7, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I don't trust my 5x5x5 for 5BLD now, can I borrow a cube from someone for my attempts please?



You're always welcome to destroy my dream of first place.  Haha

As of LO2013, I'm withdrawing from feet and sq-1. I will get on with all other events basically, provided that I've not got any alcohol during Sat evening before FMC.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 8, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> ...provided that I've not got any alcohol during Sat evening before FMC.



Why not? Alcohol-induced FMC sounds great


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 8, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Why not? Alcohol-induced FMC sounds great



Challenge accepted, can I do 1 5BLD attempt after that? =___=


----------



## CHJ (Feb 10, 2013)

Late night bigBLD sounds great, timing would be nicer too, as for alcohol induced FMC WHY DO I HAVE TO WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR!!!!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone who needs accommodation on the Sat night just drop me a line (prolly best if you already know me - it's a double  )


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 12, 2013)

NevinsCPH said:


> I think your parents should be the person who make the decision.



Haha how responsible nevs! 



Ollie said:


> I don't trust my 5x5x5 for 5BLD now, can I borrow a cube from someone for my attempts please?



Olliemaboy. You can borrow my 5. It's the one that everyone loves <3


----------



## CHJ (Feb 15, 2013)

Harlem shake must be done, mollerz called dibs on being the "guy"


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 17, 2013)

ok i dont want to do feet anymore because its stupid.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2013)

I think I need a practice schedule just so i can be bothered to practise

Also I wont be able to make it for the first event which is fmc iirc. Sowiegais. The problems with not travelling on yerown.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 17, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I think I need a practice schedule just so i can be bothered to practise
> 
> Also I wont be able to make it for the first event which is fmc iirc. Sowiegais. The problems with not travelling on yerown.



Actually, first event is clock, followed by 2x2. What time do you expect to arrive, I can put you in a later 2x2 group if you need it. (2x2 starts at 10->10:40)


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd expect to arrive at about 10, so yeah it'd be nice if I was in a later group if possible.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, I just replaced my SS6 springs with dayan 333 springs and it's too loose and it'll pop if I attempt to turn fast with it.... (Damn it Mollerz...)

Can I borrow someone's (decent) SS6 for the competition please?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 18, 2013)

So tighten it noob.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 18, 2013)

I will film the Harlem shake. Everyone needs to bring all the gear for it. It will happen saturday evening


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 18, 2013)

Who's making the 3x3 headgear for the initial person to wear?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm gonna wear a morphmask and a hat.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 18, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> I'm gonna wear a morphmask and a hat.



no.

rubik's cube head


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 18, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> no.
> 
> rubik's cube head



If someone has one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 18, 2013)

whats a harlem shake?

also hopefully its dúring feet so i can make sure i'm not there HAAAAA WOL

edit: dont reply, i dont want to know.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 19, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> If someone has one.



If I pick up a bowling ball box would someone be willing to decorate it?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 20, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> So tighten it noob.



Statistics for 02-20-2013 02:54:23

Average: 2:26.59
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 2:23.00
Worst Time: 2:27.49
Individual Times:
1.	2:27.30
2.	(2:23.00)
3.	2:26.76
4.	2:25.72
5.	(2:27.49)

Somehow I didn't think that was all I needed to do 

(I also lubed it)


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 20, 2013)

go get an average NR back


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 20, 2013)

okay, I am sorry to announce a second and final venue change. The venue is the original one now. University of Leicester Attenborough Lecture Theatre 1 on saturday and Rattray Lecture Theatre on sunday. Apologies again for any inconvenience, this was an essential change due to being messed around by the LCB Depot.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 20, 2013)

In the schedule you now have feet and FMC at the same time - how does this work? Do we take a break from FMC to do our feet solves?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 20, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> In the schedule you now have feet and FMC at the same time - how does this work? Do we take a break from FMC to do our feet solves?



For now, it's just a place holder. We might change when feet is, or might start feet earlier in the day so it overlaps. Not entirely sure at the moment, it will be sorted out by tomorrow evening.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 20, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> -words-


Okay, thanks


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 20, 2013)

Upon disassembling my SS 6x6, I have found that it is missing one of those pieces that the screw goes into. Explains why is was always so unstable even at high tensions. Anyone got a spare?

I'm not reassembling it until I get that last piece. So, Rob please let me borrow yours for the comp?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 21, 2013)

Sure, no problem. It rarely pops and is pretty good for reduction, but I think maybe my 333 step has gotten worse because of the springs...


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 21, 2013)

The customary takeover of the library cafe will take place from around 3pm onwards tomorrow, until late (it's 24 hours). For those of you who didn't come to the UKO precomp meet...

This is a cafe in the David Wilson Library on the campus at the University of Leicester. get on campus (use google for this) then follow signs for the David Wilson library. If you succeed, by this point you can't miss the cafe. What time is everyone arriving? I am excited.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 21, 2013)

I will be there in virtual form. Don't hesitate to call or text me.

hahahahahahah ogod


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 22, 2013)

Nevins and I (I think CHJ too) will be arriving around 5 most likely. Gonna go dump stuff at the hotel at 4:30ish then head over


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 22, 2013)

I am here now, of course . if anyone arrives and is in cafe text me 07447008034


----------



## ottozing (Feb 22, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> I am here now, of course . if anyone arrives and is in cafe text me 07447008034



Probably not an excellent idea to post your phone number on a public forum


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 22, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Probably not an excellent idea to post your phone number on a public forum



maybe the woman of my dreams calls me. then in years i'll think... thank god I posted me number on SS 

edit: i just received a text saying: I am the woman of your dreams.

See, I was right all along


----------



## Ollie (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh hello dere

I'll be arriving after 5pm  need to buy something from Highcross first so it'll be between 5-6 really.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 22, 2013)

me and chj are there


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 22, 2013)

Results page bookmarked and going to be on my laptop a lot probably since I have a stats project due on Monday. Looking forward to seeing the results coming in and highlights on Youtube, hope they're exciting. Have fun guys .



Spoiler



gogogo Ollie BLD NR(s).


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 22, 2013)

Looking forward to tomorrow, glad I'm not entering 6x6, my shengshou exploded last night and there's no way I'm reassembling that thing right now.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 22, 2013)

Heh i wonder how awake ill be for 2x2. Will see you guys tomorrow, will be oarshum! I hope


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 22, 2013)

A bit late but here is a prediction
Chris - 58 mega average and 54 single on 5th solve

...and my hopes/goals
- The competition actually runs
- Get on a podium


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 22, 2013)

Hehe Challenge accepted!
Although, I hope I at least get a better single in one of the solves 

My predictions: 5BLD OH pwn but 3x3 not-so-pwn. 

My Goals:
Mega NRs
7 avg NR (lel)
get both 4BLD and 5BLD
Run the comp smoothly
Sleep on Saturday night
Don't fail feet.

See you all there tomorrow morning! 
BTW Guys, check the schedule later tonight, some final changes will be made very soon.


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 22, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> A bit late but here is a prediction
> Chris - 58 mega average and 54 single on 5th solve
> 
> ...and my hopes/goals
> ...



have faith in me Daniel!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 22, 2013)

woo sorted my 6x6, applied my last bit of relube and I'm good to go for tomorrow, goodnight guys!


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 23, 2013)

poop


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow. So this is early for me 
Just a note for people watching along on Cubecomps, the schedule on there is slightly off, we're using this: http://ukca.org/competitions/university-of-leicester-open-2013/events-and-schedule/

See you all in a couple of hours!


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 23, 2013)

I've been up for 2 and a half hours already and it's 7.30. This is so wrong.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 23, 2013)

Me too lul
Man im probably gonna be half asleep in feets

Also if anyone has a spare 6x6 let it be known before the round so I can utilise its power for the purpose of the good of all


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 23, 2013)

My fingers are frozen atm D:


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2013)

According to Cubecomps, there has been one national record. Ciarán Beahan from Ireland got a 4.01 Average in 2x2. 

Congratulations!


E: Two more NR's, Both in 4x4


Robert Yau: 38.48 4x4 Average of 5, Congratulations!
Ciarán Beahan: 56.40 4x4 Single, Congratulations!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 23, 2013)

Grats to Rob for the sub 1 NR in mega 

Good day today, hoping for some good solves in 3x3 tomorrow, good luck all!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2013)

carum 12:45 4brind successu


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 23, 2013)

Foot cramps are not fun 
Werr done to carrum for feet tho, I was too grumpy at the time to congratulate you heh


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2013)

oyæ apparancely I won 2x2


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 23, 2013)

What 4/5BLD has been done? Only Spef's DNFs are on the live results but according to this thread Carr..uh..Callum got a success. Also, why are 3BLD podiums so much easier when I dont go to comp? I barely got 2nd with a sub-60 PB in Edinburgh.

6x6 battle for 3rd was crazy, sums differed by 0.01 :O.


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 23, 2013)

lolclock
lolfmc

That is all


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 23, 2013)

Can you keep thy scorecard for mein 666, twas 5:17 not 6:17 as says on cubecomps... Will need to check tomorrow


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2013)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> What 4/5BLD has been done? Only Spef's DNFs are on the live results but according to this thread Carr..uh..Callum got a success. Also, why are 3BLD podiums so much easier when I dont go to comp? I barely got 2nd with a sub-60 PB in Edinburgh.
> 
> 6x6 battle for 3rd was crazy, sums differed by 0.01 :O.



Carum 5bld dnf, nevins 5bld probably dnf


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 24, 2013)

5bld sub 7 single


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 24, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> 5bld sub 7 single



Do you mean Alex got a sub 7 or someone got sub 7 minutes on 5bld?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 24, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Do you mean Alex got a sub 7 or someone got sub 7 minutes on 5bld?



Since people don't do averages on 5BLD, I'm guessing Alex got sub-7 single (you wouldn't say single for a 5BLD solve usually). Having said that, Nevins apparently got a 5BLD MO3 0_0.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Feb 24, 2013)

1	
Alexander Lau

6.91	9.34	7.38	11.88	9.09=	8.60 

from http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=122&cat=1&rnd=2


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 24, 2013)

13th Fastest single solve ever.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup, Nevins completed all of his 5BLD

grats to alex too 

Also I qualified for 5x5 round two but left before, didn't know you could qualify even if you missed out on cutoff D:

Then again my finger is hurting, so probably best I didn't do it.


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2013)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=122&cat=12&rnd=2

Robert Yau 3.10 SQ-1 single!!!!1111


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 24, 2013)

2 of them


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 24, 2013)

Escher said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=122&cat=12&rnd=2
> 
> Robert Yau 3.10 SQ-1 single!!!!1111



O.O

I didn't see this, an error in recording?


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> 2 of them



2 of what?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 24, 2013)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=122&cat=1&rnd=3

Results are up, another sub-7 NR


----------



## scotzbhoy (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on those singles Alex :tu
So this SQ1 single by Rob... assume it's a mistake inputting the results, or should I start lamenting missing another comp?


----------



## Coolster01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job, Alex! There's no way Rob got a 3.10 and nobody else even came close...


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 24, 2013)

Got WCA's first ever +16 penalty


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 24, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Got WCA's first ever +16 penalty



On purpose?


----------



## Username (Feb 24, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> Got WCA's first ever +16 penalty



What? I thought only +2 was possible :O


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 24, 2013)

Props to Alex. I hope you get the wr at some point, would be awesome to see Roux at the top spot.


----------



## FinnGamer (Feb 24, 2013)

Username said:


> What? I thought only +2 was possible :O



You can get multiple +2's


----------



## Mikel (Feb 24, 2013)

Username said:


> What? I thought only +2 was possible :O



They accumulate.

Hands touching the cube at start = +2
Inspection between 15 and 17 seconds = +2
Hands touching cube at end/ karate chop timer = +2
Cube is turned a move >45 from being solved = +2


That's +8, how did he get another 8 seconds added on?


----------



## stevecho816 (Feb 24, 2013)

How is 3.10 possible??!!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 24, 2013)

Were the sub 7's recorded?


----------



## Escher (Feb 24, 2013)

28 second total podium, nice


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

3.10? Must be 30.10


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 24, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> 3.10? Must be 30.10



I think it was probably 13.10 actually.
There's probably quite a few mistakes in the data entry. Sorry about that guys. It will all be checked over the next few days and corrected. 

...So many scoresheets 

DYK's to follow after some major sleep.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 24, 2013)

ok so, didst thou knoweth:

5ssld 6.91,6.85 NR sniggles (I recorded the 6.91, someboodee else recorded the 6.85)
5sslds 4x4 pops rye toomut
tombarlo pyraminx +16
I podiumed in "multi"bld and 2x2yæ but whomqaars tis notsim
carum ponieshirts are awesome
5ssld sucks at rænbowponydash
91 is prime
dunfeeeeeerye poesting anything elce


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 24, 2013)

So 3.10 definitely wasn't legit then haha


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 24, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I think it was probably 13.10 actually.
> There's probably quite a few mistakes in the data entry. Sorry about that guys. It will all be checked over the next few days and corrected.
> 
> ...So many scoresheets
> ...



it was 31.00 iirc






foinally


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 24, 2013)

dyk swag


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for an awesome comp, Laurence, Chris, Dan and everyone else involved 
DYK:
Lecture hall parkour was necessary on saturday, the most useful of student skills
Improved on everything except for 2x2x2, and pyraminx single... Now only eight more things to record until I have the full set 
The best way to get a blind success is to fail both attempts and then do a 2 multi... And finish 4th with 1/2 17:xx because MBLD successes were thin on the ground :/ (bad luck guys!)
A super easy x-cross leads to a much better than anticipated 3x3x3 single time.
Making 444 cutoff by one second after screwing up first solve is a good life decision and leads to comp PB on third solve.
Surprise mega finals are great (but not even sub-2, lol)
Travelling from Nottingham to Leicester is a pain in the butt on Sundays...
Lol at super speed awards ceremony.
...Oh yeah and I finished 3rd in clock too, because that matters


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 24, 2013)

maybe my favourite reaction  well done Alex.


----------



## Brest (Feb 24, 2013)

*Alex Lau* - 6.91 3x3x3 Roux single - University of Leicester Open 2013



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]XmRH7wkM3L4[/youtubehd]


 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B' F D' L F2 U F L2 U2 F2 D' R'

y x' // inspection
M' u' B // LB block
U R' U2 F' // LF pair
R' U r U R' // RB block
U' R' U2 R U r' // RF pair
U2' R U2' R' U2 R' F R F' // CMLL
U2 M' U M // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us

```
[B]Step	time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	6.91	42	6.08	46	6.66	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		time	STM	ETM[/B]
Lblock	1.44	7	4.86	7	4.86		Lblock/F2B	41%	39%	37%
Rblock	2.10	11	5.24	12	5.71		Rblock/F2B	59%	61%	63%
[COLOR="blue"]F2B	3.54	18	5.08	19	5.37	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]F2B/Total	51%	43%	41%[/COLOR]

CMLL	1.43	9	6.29	12	8.39		CMLL/Total	21%	21%	26%
[COLOR="indigo"]LSE	1.94	15	7.73	15	7.73	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="indigo"]LSE/Total	28%	36%	33%[/COLOR]
L10P	3.37	24	7.12	27	8.01		L10P/Total	49%	57%	59%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B' F D' L F2 U F L2 U2 F2 D' R'

y x' // inspection
M' u' B // LB block
U R' U2 F' // LF pair
R' U r U R2 // RB block
R U' R' U2 R U r' // RF pair
U' U' R U' U' R' U2 l' U R U' x' // CMLL
U2 M' U M // EO
U' M' U2 M' U' // UL/UR
M' U2 M' U2 M2' // EP
View at alg.garron.us


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh yeah, nevins 5bld mo3 notdnf! first official mo3 by anyjuan


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2013)

Multis were horrific today lul
Lol ben came third with a 5 min 1/2 or something
Also i got a +4 on my 12, which was first +4 i think

Also, Morten is amazingly fast and can hold up in comp


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Multis were horrific today lul
> Lol ben came third with a 5 min 1/2 or something
> Also i got a +4 on my 12, which was first +4 i think
> 
> Also, Morten is amazingly fast and can hold up in comp



tombarlo pyraminx +16 was betár


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2013)

how can you even get a +16 idfk


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> how can you even get a +16 idfk



dno, prus14 is posiburr but notsure abau +16


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 25, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> dno, prus14 is posiburr but notsure abau +16



Inspection between 15-17: +2
Start timer holding cube: +4
Start timer not using fingertips: +6
Start timer with cube on timer: +8
Finish without letting go of the cube: +10
Finish not using hands face down: +12
Finish 1 HTM away: +14
Touch cube before the judge inspects to see if it is solved: +16


----------



## CHJ (Feb 25, 2013)

The comp has been absolutely awesome, amazing people and an amazing time, i have a ton of DYK's in the morning but for now................. Mollerz, you say sw*g to me one more i'll buy more scissors!


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

CHJ said:


> The comp has been absolutely awesome, amazing people and an amazing time, i have a ton of DYK's in the morning but for now................. Mollerz, you say sw*g to me one more i'll buy more scissors!








what a nub, even i can do 5x5 corners bld


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 25, 2013)

DYK:
...This comp was my most stressful ever?
...I had to do so much data entry?
...Mega NR was very unexpected?
...It wasn't on video, and the PLL was done terribly?
...Rob beat me to sub-1 Mega avg 
...My last 7x7 solve had about 50s worth of lost time in pops, and without them I would have been very close to NR average?
...I did well in clock? Lolwat?
...I only managed to fit in 1 5BLD attempt, and it was actually not that far off, missed 2 items in memo though.
...I did do all of the 4BLDs, and my closest was off by a flipped UB edge. Still not sure how that ended up happening, even with the scramble.
...And nevins had the same cause of DNF on that scramble?
...I'm currently on the longest BLD DNF streak in the UK?
...I cannot be bothered to find nice FMC solutions.
...I still hate 3x3?
...Room on saturday was so small?
...Sunday pizza is good pizza?
...I managed to survive sunday on about 3 hours sleep, which is very low for me?
...Daniel really is scary at table football.
...I eat so little in comps?
...And I felt pretty bad saturday afternoon because of it?
...Even though we sent out 3 emails with the new venue, some people still went to the wrong place?
...Adam is very generous?
...We only just managed to keep to schedule?
...Although it was stressful and busy, it was still a great weekend?
...Can't wait to do it all again? (Maybe without the organising next time :b )

All in all, this comp was just really busy for me. It was a shame because I didn't really get a chance to practice for anything. Thanks to all of the people who did data entry for me at different points during the comp. Without you I think I would have burned out completely by the end of the weekend. Still looking forward to organising another though, maybe at some point later this year


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn Nevins <33333333333 And Kir deserves a trollin crown. And Alex looks a little like Jon.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 25, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> DYK:
> It was a shame because I didn't really get a chance to practice for anything.



You and me both... no practice for anything on Saturday cus picked on to judge so much.

DYK:

-h8 comps in cold weather
-forgot that Walk to MCd's is longest evar in world
-I unluckiest person in the world. Didnt make 2x2 2nd round by 0.30s.... then didnt make 3x3 2nd round by 0.01s.... 
-I got slower at mega.. and also kinda forgot how to solve it 
-Remembered by 2nd solv PHEW
-First official 3BLD success
-Cubing whilst judging should not be allowed and is muchly disrespectful. grr.
-Timer stolen on saturday... mysteriously returned to my seat on sunday.... hm
-Hacktually wasnt terrible at pyra considering I only learned 1 week ago. 13 single.
-MultiFEIL 
-Searching the table for a cap during multi is even more frustrating than solving. oh yoou.. hiding in front of timerrr...
-It takes me twice as long to solve 7x7 than it does 6x6... weird/awful.
-Never listenin to anyone who ses "If you can solv the puzzle you should enter event"... no longer appry. Just end up disheartened.
-Adam is streamly generous and a legend.
-Me and Dan beat supposed "pro" at darts.
-Rileyz 3:30am sozzleBLD.
-Regs a little loose.. some cubes with stickers less than 50% and was able to carry out 3 minute inspection on pyra (IF I WANTED TO).... did not... sum pepl were.
-7pm.... "Hello Nevins".... Nev: "Good Morning"
-Lawrence flat no coob zone
-I need to find more time to practice (Im sure you did kno this awredy)
-Dat is all.


----------



## CHJ (Feb 25, 2013)

DYK:

-Norwegian chocolate is the best
-2 slowest solves in 3x3 final and didn't come last (some how I maed it?), 59.87 was best solve and counting 19.05
-feet went better than expected and somewhat same in 3BLD and 4BLD, screw you 5BLD (non-arex kind)
-judged first UK sub 7, gained a hug
-Breandan's 3 slices of bread = bread sandwich, genius!
-premier in parking is awful, wrestling Ollie and doing handstands maed up for it
-Rileyz till 3:30am, good move, great pool games, Dan the table football master, and sozzleBLD
-no event did I not break a PB in minus multi coz multi is pfft!
-hugging Ollie is dangerous, you end up damaging yourself before even getting the hug
-smallest competing area ever on first day
-£10 in Mcdonald's everyday is not a lot, well... for my standards, though I didn't eat for 24 hours bar the nice chocolate (1 piece)
-Simon spat on Laurence's Christmas present and it was my fault kinda.................... good! it was maffs DX
-Mollerz has a death wish....................... say no more
-6x6 I can make the cut no problem and 5x5 is a no-no, what happened was the complete opposite thanks to a 6x6 pop and Alex's 5x5, Laurence why you overlube your cube?
-Ryan I want your clock, gave me PB's and tis awesome, I'll pay £0.01 more than Dan
-all my puzzles are rubbish, tis why I'm the only one who likes them
-managed 2 NL sub 15s OH's both Friday and Sunday but none on Saturday when it mattered, DAG NABBEHT!!!

other than that its been the best comp ever, cheers to the organisers and all who helped! see you next time!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 25, 2013)

CHJ said:


> -Breandan's 3 slices of bread = bread sandwich, genius!



toast sandwich is where it's at


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2013)

Results are up
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=Leicester2013


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

only just realised... why were there 3 rounds of 5x5 and only 2 of 4x4?


----------



## CubeRoots (Feb 25, 2013)

DYK's

it is cold in leicester atm
having people staying at yours is fun
kevin the hamster doesn't perform well under pressure
for an organiser I am not very organised
the venue on saturday was tiny
I forgot to do most of my roles on saturday
I got a bunch of pbs on saturday
we went to mcdonalds on each day of comp
we went to rileys
adam was too generous to us and the waitress
i suck at table football, but playing my gf makes me look pro
daniel on the other hand is even crazier at it than i remember
I had what felt like most of the competitors back at my flat on saturday
simon read a dictionary of maths i got for christmas and then when he was done he spat on it
simon likes my cubes
mlstrm get's tired
sunday went far smoother
i failed hard at 333, some of my oh solves were better
i have good 555 progression nov2012: 4:53 jan2013 3:08 Feb2013 2:12
dan has a good 555
We did award ceremony in UWR time
rob yau got sq1 wr
5bld sub 7s
morten was fast too
comp was great
and my sunday night was hell when i got home
can't wait to do it again.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 25, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> rob yau got sq1 wr



so did carum, 5.59. but then yob rau beat it.

just been through my videos and found 5 errors in my results... makes me wonder how many people have an official PB that's faster than what it should be, since one of my 5x5 solves is listed as 1:34.55, but my fastest official solve is 1:36.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> I forgot to do most of my roles on saturday
> I got a bunch of pbs on saturday


From my experience, the latter pretty much implies that the former is true



CubeRoots said:


> We did award ceremony in UWR time


No. You weren't at Irish Open. We even did medals there and it was faster



ben1996123 said:


> just been through my videos and found 5 errors in my results... makes me wonder how many people have an official PB that's faster than what it should be, since one of my 5x5 solves is listed as 1:34.55, but my fastest official solve is 1:36.


Fancy listing any of them so that they can be corrected?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2013)

DYK...

Taxi drivers do not believe you when you say 'not the Richard Attenborough centre'?
Cubing is easier on Saturdays even if you can't move in the competing area?
Waitresses are generous with table time?
There are jealous smells on Sundays?
Judging multi blind is kinda awkward when you know how many DNFs are all around you?
There are 8 move crosses in Leicester?
This cube looks remarkably similar to the last one?
Everyone I meet at cubing competitions are awesome?

Many thanks to Chris, Laurence and Dan.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Taxi drivers do not believe you when you say 'not the Richard Attenborough centre'?



True, true... They also don't believe you when you say "not De Montfort University" :/



kinch2002 said:


> Fancy listing any of them so that they can be corrected?



I thought I PMd you with them... maybe I didn't click send :3

megaminx combined first, solve 5: 1:50.97
3x3 OH final, solve 2: 32.80
5x5 combined first, solve 3: 1:38.90
3x3 second, solve 1: 14.40
5x5 final, solve 2: 1:39.55


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> Fancy listing any of them so that they can be corrected?



DYK my 14 in the 2nd round of 3x3 was a +2 PLL skip. If you would like to increase the time by a couple of seconds my conscience would be eternally grateful. That's all I've noticed ツ


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/

Nevins not there


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2013)

DYK...
- Unfortunate problems and the subsequent venue change caused Saturday to be a nightmare logistically. I know the competitors found it hard, but trust me, the organisers were finding it harder! Still 
100 times better than having no comp right?
- I was excited to see Billy play darts
- He beat me. By some large margin
- But I'm either occasionally very lucky or have a hidden talent for it. Consecutive treble 20s ftw!
- I pwned at table football and I'm not ashamed to say it 
- Alex was across the aisle from me on the train back home. Didn't even know he was going to be on the same train.
- I hated my 5x5 for a week before the comp
- It had turned into a really good cube when I got it out the box at the venue
- On one solve I popped an x and a + centre on OLL. I tried to finish the solve without repairing. Succeeded apart from one more x centre pop during the PLL. Had to put that one back because it was a different colour :/
- Nevins 5bld mean of 3. Wut
- Ollie still has no NRs. I'm starting to disbelieve it myself.
- Morten gets 7s in the UK. None in last 195 solves outside the UK. 3 in the 30 he's done in the UK.
- Cyprus NRs ftw!
- 20 chicken nuggets with 4 pots of BBQ sauce is a tasty dinner
- I didn't correctly predict Chris' megaminx this time 
- Rob almost managed to hit my predictions instead though
- Joey was once again the master of awkward questions
- 'Fewest Moves is the best exam ever'. I can't remember who said that when we were about to start but it is so true.
- Comp needs moar Thay


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2013)

DYK the university of Leicester have maps with east at the top and no 'You Are Here' to help you find your way around the campus? Helpful.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 26, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> DYK... Ollie still has no NRs. I'm starting to disbelieve it myself.



 Just give me time!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/
> 
> Nevins not there



Meh.....


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 26, 2013)

kinch2002 said:


> - I was excited to see Billy play darts
> - He beat me. By some large margin
> - But I'm either occasionally very lucky or have a hidden talent for it. Consecutive treble 20s ftw!



Next time I'll bring my own darts. Then you'll see some real scores 



kinch2002 said:


> - Cyprus NRs ftw!



I think I'm going to move there now


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 26, 2013)

5BLD 6.85 single wth how is he so fast


----------



## Escher (Feb 26, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 5BLD 6.85 single wth how is he so fast



Well he does have the UWR avg5, 12, and 100...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, so here's my DYKs

-Friday meet isn't as good as UKO because of people being late and not as many people as UKO.
-Went home earlier on friday night from McDonald due to that I'm ill and needed more rest, got lost.
-Did not do any decent practice since this year, literally no bigbld and mbld attempts at all, just did few 3bld during break.
-Turn out I failed my 3bld hard but did well in all other bld events
-My first 4bld attempt was 5:57 dnf with two flipped wings.
-My home PB for 4BLD is 6:01 set last October/November.
-I tend to break my home PB in competition without any particular reason, maybe because lots of own kind.
-Break home pb for 4bld, 5bld and mbld.
-I'm glad I left early on saturday night too because the others came back around 3 or 4am.
-Never expecting to get another two success for 5bld after the first one.
-Saturday venue is so.....
-Schedule was very hectic, few people got cut off from 4x4 final due to lack of judge or scramble.
-Finally break my official 2x2 average which I've been failing since last June.
-Organisers took my stackmat timer on Saturday, which I found it on Sunday.
-Failed 4x4 and 5x5.
-mbld was very very tiring, when is done officially.
-could be due to out of practice
-I wasn't expecting to get more than 4points in mbld.
-I thought I did one of the cube wrongly which makes me get a 6/8 but turn out it was right. :tu
-mbld event is like a tragic with all them unsolved cubes, it pains me.
-Ollie still not got a 5bld success...
-just like UKO, I'm the only one with 5bld success, wth.
-I feel sorry for Ollie with the dnfs on bigbld and mbld.
-Billy is a very good judge.
-the cumulative +2 thing make judging kids/junior cubers tricky.
-didn't order my pizza on Sunday and was not aware of it. Argh.
-was having high expectation of getting medals during ceremony so I can take a pic with the medals and change my facebook dp.
-turn out there isn't medals, gutted. :s
-was a very enjoyable comp, excluding the sub 6minutes 4bld fail, the back pain from train.
-venue was quite cold, find it more difficult to warm up here than in Edinburgh.
-didn't know I'm the first ever to have 'official' mean of 3 for 5bld until somebody mention it, feel unusually proud.
-I think I'm motivated to work towards AsR or NR for bigbld and mbld.
-my 3x3 still suck.
-running up and down the lecture hall a lot of times.


----------

